# Canon 7D?



## deana2677 (Dec 21, 2011)

Morning!! This is my first post! 

I have my eye on the Canon 7d, and being that it's been out for a while now, obviously Canon will always come out with a newer model? Do you think they will come out with a new model anytime soon? Should I wait for a newer model? I was planning on buying around March. (still saving $$). 

I've borrowed a friends 7D and I love it!

I do a lot of hobby photography, portrait, wedding, and I'm taking my photography to a more professional level. 

Thanks!!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello and Welcome! I don't think there is much of anything that Canon can do or needs to do to improve this camera.


----------



## DvN13 (Dec 21, 2011)

Just bought mine last month after "waiting" for a newer model for a while.  I absolutely love it, and I think you will, too!


----------



## Mena (Dec 21, 2011)

I run with a 7D also, I dont think you will grow out of this camera anytime soon.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm not up to speed with all the Canon rumors, but I don't think that a 7D replacement will be out soon.  Maybe late 2012, but I'd guess later than that.  

The 7D is indeed a pretty good camera.  It's got the best AF system that you'll find in a Canon camera for less than $4000.


----------



## Nubbs (Dec 21, 2011)

Love my 7D.  Only thing canon can do to improve it is work on the noise that is found in some dim light high ISO frames.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 21, 2011)

> Love my 7D. Only thing canon can do to improve it is work on the noise that is found in some dim light high ISO frames.



Part of the problem is that they are cramming 18MP worth of photosites onto an APS-C sized sensor.  Doing that, has made it harder to keep noise under control at higher ISO.  Also, it can be more demanding of the lens's ability to resolve detail.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 21, 2011)

expose properly for high ISO's and it's beautiful with the noise. I frequently use it at it's max of 12800 ISO with great results. 

There is scuttlebut starting about the next 7D, but that's all it is-start. WORST case scenario would be in 2012. I am thinking more like early 2013.
That won't make the 7D useless, it'll just mean there are some upgrades out on the newest model. I have a 7D and I am blown away by it's performance when compared to my much more expensive camera bodies. You definitely won't regret the purchase.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Dec 21, 2011)

Doesn't Canon usually reveal new products around Febuary? And if they do come out with a new model you may be able to get the 7D for a few bucks cheaper for a few months, but don't wait too long because as soon as the stores stop carrying them the price for a new model online will skyrocket.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 21, 2011)

If they did a new 7D, I doubt it would be before Photokina in Sept. of next year ( or an announcement around then ). There is always going to be the next best thing on the horizon, and you could potentially spend all of your time waiting on it, or get on with shooting and building your skill and portfolio.


----------



## Norma (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't know if they can improve upon it! I have one and I love it!


----------



## deana2677 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the info and replies!!  I'm still saving, but hoping to have it by March!!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

deana2677 said:


> Thanks for all the info and replies!!  I'm still saving, but hoping to have it by March!!



Prices have been coming down...:thumbup:


----------



## Hereindallas (Dec 28, 2011)

There will always be a newer model coming out.  If the camera does what you want I say go for it.  I moved from a Rebel to a 7D and love it, although I still have a lot to learn about the camera and photography.


----------

